# Sandy Bridge-EP Aufgetaucht!



## Rurdo (21. Oktober 2011)

Hallo liebe leute!
Habe gerade aus langeweile auf Geizhals geguckt und dabei das gefunden:
CPUs/Intel Sockel 2011 | Geizhals.at EU

2 2011 Prozessoren sind schon freigeschaltet, jedoch nur in UK und nur bei einem händler.
Hier 4 2011 Boards:
Mainboards/Intel Sockel 2011 (DDR3) | Geizhals.at EU


----------



## Dukex2 (21. Oktober 2011)

Schon seid längerem bekannt, danke für die die es noch nicht wussten


----------



## Superwip (21. Oktober 2011)

Sehr interressant, insbesondere die Boardpreise; diese bewegen sich weit unterhalb diverser Befürchtungen


----------



## turbosnake (21. Oktober 2011)

Mir kommen die MBs ziemlich günsitg vor.
Ich hatte mit mind. 250€ gerechnet.


----------



## Snake7 (21. Oktober 2011)

turbo94740 schrieb:


> Mir kommen die MBs ziemlich günsitg vor.
> Ich hatte mit mind. 250€ gerechnet.


 Schau mla hin -.-

Das ist Asrock - das billigste vom billigen.
Die boards sind den Karton nicht wert aus dem die kommen.... .


----------



## turbosnake (21. Oktober 2011)

Asrock hat mittlerweile eine gute/akzeptable Quanlität und ist nicht mehr Asus Müllheide.
Sie sind auf einem Niveau mit den anderen, abgesehen von einigen komischen Entscheidungen( 6 Ram Bänke).


----------



## fac3l3ss (21. Oktober 2011)

Snake7 schrieb:


> (...)


 Da hast du nicht Recht 
ASRock ist vllt. nicht High-End, aber gute und günstige Boards machen sie. Asus hat die Firma übrigens aufgekauft und die haben Qualität!


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## OctoCore (21. Oktober 2011)

fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Asus hat die Firma übrigens aufgekauft ...



Diese Variante der Asrock-Historie kannte ich bis jetzt noch nicht. 
Allerdings stimmt die auch nicht.
Aber egal... Asrock hat auch schon Highend-Boards gebaut... die für 1366 sollen garnicht mal so schlecht gewesen sein.


----------



## fac3l3ss (21. Oktober 2011)

OctoCore schrieb:


> Diese Variante der Asrock-Historie kannte ich bis jetzt noch nicht.
> Allerdings stimmt die auch nicht.
> (...)


 (Nein, doch) Ohhh... THX, aus Fehlern lernt man 
Wenn man sich für seinen Sockel-2011 Prozzi ein High-End-Board käuft, dann meistens eins von Asus, EVGA oder MSi (evtl Gigabyte, aber die "Asassin" Modelle... Naja )


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Dukex2 (21. Oktober 2011)

Auf jedenfall werden die Boards von ASRock mit jedem erscheinen besser und sind durchgehen eine P/L-Wunder.


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Oktober 2011)

Superwip schrieb:


> Sehr interressant, insbesondere die Boardpreise; diese bewegen sich weit unterhalb diverser Befürchtungen


 
Na ja, Asrock Preise würde ich jetzt nicht als Maßstab nehmen.


----------



## Superwip (21. Oktober 2011)

> Na ja, Asrock Preise würde ich jetzt nicht als Maßstab nehmen.


 
Wieso?

Befürchtungen ala "kein Board unter 300€" sind damit jedenfalls belegt, die Sockel 2011 Boards scheinen nicht teurer zu werden als 1366er Boards zu Beginn


----------



## Dukex2 (21. Oktober 2011)

War in den letzten Jahren ein absoluter Gegner von ASRock (nach dem von Asus aufgekauft) und muss mir eingestehen das mein nächstes Boards aus ihrem Haus stammen wird. Besonders weil das P/L stimmt.


----------



## OctoCore (21. Oktober 2011)

P/L-Wunder würde ich nicht einmal sagen - die verzichten auf Schnickschnack wie (angeblich) schlaue Übertaktungs- und sonstige Einstellungs-Automatiken, die sich Asus, MSI usw. natürlich auch vergolden lassen. Das schlägt sich im Preis nieder. Asrock baut solide Boards für Puristen (wie mich ), die lieber selbst Hand anlegen. Und sie sind im besten Sinne des Wortes preiswert.


----------



## Dukex2 (21. Oktober 2011)

...nichts anderes habe ich gesagt


----------



## derP4computer (21. Oktober 2011)

Ich würde sagen, da sticht jemand noch mal auf einen toten Bulldozer ein.
Wie feige.


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Oktober 2011)

Superwip schrieb:


> Wieso?
> 
> Befürchtungen ala "kein Board unter 300€" sind damit jedenfalls belegt, die Sockel 2011 Boards scheinen nicht teurer zu werden als 1366er Boards zu Beginn


 
Dafür hast du dann wenige RAM Bänke, kaum Sata Ports, geringe Mengen an USB 3. 
Eine sinnvolle Ausstattung für den Sockel ist was anderes und wenn du das Beste willst, kommst du eben nicht mit 300€ aus.


----------



## Superwip (21. Oktober 2011)

Zwischen "wenn man das beste will kommt man nicht unter 300€ aus" und "kein Board unter 300€" gibt es einen deutlichen Unterschied


----------



## Clawhammer (21. Oktober 2011)

ich weiss garnicht was Ihr gegen ASRock habt? Ich hatte mal nen Board von GB und das ging mir 2 Wochen später kaputt. Hab mir nen ASRock geholt. Einwandfrei diese Dinger.

Hab jetzt meine 4.tes ASRock Board und habe selber welche beim Kunden eingebaut. (Preisklasse 50 - 180€) und diese laufen noch.


----------



## turbosnake (21. Oktober 2011)

Und es gibt µAtx-Boards!
Denn das M deutet darauf hin ASRock X79 Extreme4-M, X79 (quad PC3-10667U DDR3) | Geizhals.at EU.
Außerdem brauch man doch fast nur für SSDs USB3.


----------



## Dukex2 (21. Oktober 2011)

> Dafür hast du dann wenige RAM Bänke, kaum Sata Ports, geringe Mengen an USB 3.


Genau das was ich brauch


----------



## turbosnake (21. Oktober 2011)

Asrock hat sich von Asus gelöst und dürfte damit selbstständig arbeiten. Wobei die UEFIs sehr ähnlich sind.
Außerdem reichen diese Anschlüsse doch meistens aus.


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Oktober 2011)

Superwip schrieb:


> Zwischen "wenn man das beste will kommt man nicht unter 300€ aus" und "kein Board unter 300€" gibt es einen deutlichen Unterschied


 
Es wird immer günstige Bretter geben, nur die Frage ist, geben sich die Leute damit zufrieden?
So gehen würde ein Asrock P67 Pro3 auch immer reichen, die Realität sieht aber anders aus.


----------



## turbosnake (21. Oktober 2011)

Wenn das Asrock das einzigste mit µAtx ist hat es keine Konkurenz und wird damit auch gekauft.


----------



## Verminaard (21. Oktober 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Es wird immer günstige Bretter geben, nur die Frage ist, geben sich die Leute damit zufrieden?
> So gehen würde ein Asrock P67 Pro3 auch immer reichen, die Realität sieht aber anders aus.


 
Weil Zuviele einfach Sachen kaufen die sie nie brauchen geschweige nutzen.
Aber haben und viel Geld dafuer ausgeben.
Naja wenn man sich selbst beluegen muss....

Bin echt gespannt auf die entgueltige Preisgestaltung, nach dem missratenen Bulldozerstart.


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Oktober 2011)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Weil Zuviele einfach Sachen kaufen die sie nie brauchen geschweige nutzen.



Ein paar kaufen auch einfach nur das teuerste, damit sie das teuerste haben, egal ob sie es brauchen.
Wo wir dann wieder bei den Selbstdarstellern sind.


----------



## Dukex2 (21. Oktober 2011)

> So gehen würde ein Asrock P67 Pro3 auch immer reichen, die Realität sieht aber anders aus.


Kommt auf die Ansprüche an.

Zwei Festplatten, 16Gig Ram und ein wenig OC, mehr brauch ich nicht.
Will damit auch behaupten das die meisten damit auch abgedeckt sind.


----------



## turbosnake (21. Oktober 2011)

Ich finde den Preisunterschied der CPUs heftig.
Für 0.1 GHz und 3MB Cache mehr bezahlt man mal 400€.
Ist also auch eine Angeber CPU.


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Oktober 2011)

Dukex2 schrieb:


> Kommt auf die Ansprüche an.
> 
> Zwei Festplatten, 16Gig Ram und ein wenig OC, mehr brauch ich nicht.
> Will damit auch behaupten das die meisten damit auch abgedeckt sind.


 
Kauf dir doch das Asrock X79 Extreme4 M.


----------



## turbosnake (21. Oktober 2011)

Das müsste doch µ Atx sein?
Warum ist der Test mit Lanes von True Monkey noch nicht fertig?


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Oktober 2011)

turbo94740 schrieb:


> Das müsste doch µ Atx sein?



Jop, aber das reicht ja für seine Ansprüche. 



turbo94740 schrieb:


> Warum ist der Test mit Lanes von True Monkey noch nicht fertig?



Keine Ahnung, vielleicht ist er in ein Bierfass gefallen und säuft noch, damit er nicht ertrinkt.


----------



## OctoCore (21. Oktober 2011)

turbo94740 schrieb:


> Ich finde den Preisunterschied der CPUs heftig.
> Für 0.1 GHz und 3MB Cache mehr bezahlt man mal 400€.
> Ist also auch eine Angeber CPU.


 
Jau - das ist mal wieder typisch - der riesige Aufpreis für geringe Mehrleistung. 
Aber endlich mal wieder eine Extreme-CPU mit aktueller Architektur. 

Zu den Boards: das Extreme7 wird schon gut ausgestattet sein - das kostet dann aber auch schon etwas mehr. 
Ich bin mal gespannt auf die Ausstattung des Extreme4 - Die Version für den kleinen CPU-Bruder ist auch schon reichhaltig ausgestattet - mal sehen, ob Asrock das so weiterführt.


----------



## turbosnake (21. Oktober 2011)

Ich hab nicht mehr Platz.

Wobei laut der dtsch Anleitung auch ATX-Boards reinpassen sollen.

Denn Test für Bulli macht er ja auch noch.


----------



## razzor1984 (21. Oktober 2011)

Wie ich die Cpu Preise gsehn hab is mas Herz stehn bliebn . Das leistet sich nur jemand der wirklich high end habn will und im Geld schwimmt
Rein vom Leistungstechnischen reicht ein I/2600k oder ein E1230 locker für die nächstn Jahre auch wenn man HD recoded


----------



## Kev95 (21. Oktober 2011)

razzor1984 schrieb:


> Wie ich die Cpu Preise gsehn hab is mas Herz stehn bliebn . Das leistet sich nur jemand der wirklich high end habn will und im Geld schwimmt


 Das ist eben Intel High-End-Sockel, den lassen sie sich bezahlen, siehe i7-990X...
Wenn die Preise aber so hinhauen werde ich mir wohl einen zulegen, zumal mein guter i5-750 einen Schlag hat. 

Ich würde sagen 550€ gegen die 1000€ der alten sind noch recht "günstig"...


----------



## INU.ID (22. Oktober 2011)

Hallo.


fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Asus hat die Firma übrigens aufgekauft





Dukex2 schrieb:


> War in den letzten Jahren ein absoluter Gegner von ASRock (nach dem von Asus aufgekauft)


 Asrock wurde nicht von Asus aufgekauft, Asrock wurde vor ca. 10 Jahren von Asus gegründet. *anmerk*


----------



## fac3l3ss (22. Oktober 2011)

INU.ID schrieb:


> (...)


 Mir wurde der Irrtum zwar schon gesagt, aber danke, dass du es nochmal für alle sagst 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Oktober 2011)

Damals hat Asrock auch noch die Mülleimer von Asus geplündert. 
Gott sei dank sind die Zeiten vorbei, inzwischen sind die Bretter recht brauchbar, rechen halt für alles aus, was man so macht.


----------



## turbosnake (22. Oktober 2011)

Nur welchen Sinn hat der Lüfter und die 6 Ramslots?


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Oktober 2011)

Der Lüfter ist dafür da, dass du immer hören kannst, ob das Mainboard noch OK ist. 
Und was sich Asorck bei den 6 Bänken gedacht hat, wissen nur sie.


----------



## Anchorage (22. Oktober 2011)

Vllt holle ich mir zu Weinachten eine 3930 K sieht sehr gut aus das Modell muss ich sagen also von dem her passt das.


----------



## razzor1984 (22. Oktober 2011)

Kev95 schrieb:


> Das ist eben Intel High-End-Sockel, den lassen sie sich bezahlen, siehe i7-990X...
> Wenn die Preise aber so hinhauen werde ich mir wohl einen zulegen, zumal mein guter i5-750 einen Schlag hat.
> 
> Ich würde sagen 550€ gegen die 1000€ der alten sind noch recht "günstig"...


 
Hab mal so daumen mal pie mas ausgrechnet ein E1230 +MB+8Gb ram würd mich auf 340 euro kommen. Sollte wenn meinen 1055T ersetzn der kommt dann in mein UNI sys.Um den Preis vom Xeon sys würd ich net mal ne Sandy E CPU bekommen  
Gespannt bin ich dann was intel für den Preis liefert, weil da müssn mehr als 20% mehrleistung drinnen sein, im vergleich zum Normaln Sandy
(Als student is ne CPU um 500 euro mehr als unerschwinglich^^)


----------



## Superwip (22. Oktober 2011)

> Asrock X79 Extreme4 M





> Das müsste doch µ Atx sein?


 
Das klingt sehr interressant; es ist nicht nur billig, sondern liefert Asrock typisch wahrscheinlich auch eine meiner wichtigsten Anforderungen: RS232... und wenn es auch noch µATX ist umso besser! "So groß wie nötig, so klein wie möglich" lautet die Devise


----------



## XE85 (22. Oktober 2011)

interessante News! - wie erwähnt sind nun so manche Horrormainboardpreisspekulationen widerlegt. Das es offenbar auch yATX Boards gibt ist erfreulich.

mfg


----------



## Rolk (22. Oktober 2011)

Da lag ich ja ziemlich gut mit meiner Prognose 200 € aufwärts. Für Einsteigerboards ist mir das aber immer noch zu heftig. Mal abwarten wie weit die Preisspanne nach oben geht.


----------



## Chrisch (22. Oktober 2011)

Snake7 schrieb:


> Schau mla hin -.-
> 
> Das ist Asrock - das billigste vom billigen.
> Die boards sind den Karton nicht wert aus dem die kommen.... .


 Ganz ehrlich? Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, einfach mal.......


----------



## poiu (22. Oktober 2011)

interessant gestern waren die listen noch leer. 

zum Thema ASUS/Asrock

ASUS ist auch nicht mehr was die mal waren, die lassen doch jetzt auch bei Foxconn fremd fertigen


----------



## Skysnake (22. Oktober 2011)

Superwip schrieb:


> Sehr interressant, insbesondere die Boardpreise; diese bewegen sich weit unterhalb diverser Befürchtungen


 
naja, schaumer mal auf den preis wenn die Dinger lieferbar sind. Ich bin allerdings bis jetzt positiv überrascht. Kann aber kaum den Preis glauben. Mal schauen, was alles fehlt.


----------



## hotfirefox (22. Oktober 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Damals hat Asrock auch noch die Mülleimer von Asus geplündert.
> Gott sei dank sind die Zeiten vorbei, inzwischen sind die Bretter recht brauchbar, rechen halt für alles aus, was man so macht.


 
Also wenn man deine Beiträge so liest, muß man feststellen das du ganzschön sprunghaft bist.


----------



## FreezerX (22. Oktober 2011)

Snake7 schrieb:


> Schau mla hin -.-
> 
> Das ist Asrock - das billigste vom billigen.
> Die boards sind den Karton nicht wert aus dem die kommen.... .


 
Wie man an dern Kommentaren erkennen kann, machst du dich damit unbeliebt und zeigst deine Unwissenheit. 
Asrock hatte beim 1156 Sockel die niedrigste Ausfallquote und diese Firma ist bei 1155 noch besser aufgestellt. Top Qualität zu sehr fairen Preisen, ohne auf clevere Funktionen zu verzichten. Und in vielen Tests bekommen die Asrock Mainboards Gold oder einen Platz unter den besten zwei.

Offenbar scheinen die 2011 Preise wirklich erträglich zu werden, so das man nur bei den CPUs mit dem Luxusaufschlag rechnen muss. 
Weiß gerade wer, wie lange Intel den 2011er Sockel tragen will?


----------



## Skysnake (22. Oktober 2011)

Ja AsRock ist schon eine ordentliche Firma geworden im Laufe der Zeit. Wenn man mit den Funktionen etc. zufrieden ist, dann gibt es eigentlich keinen Grund es nicht zu kaufen. Ausfälle gibt es bei jeder Firma, und gerade bei ASUS habe ich mit den hochgezüchteten Boards schon sehr schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. Also so whot.

Die AsRock Boards muss man sich dann aber dennoch erst mal richtig anschauen. Der Preis ist in meinen Augen einfach zu niedrig. Da kann man nicht wirklich viel erwarten.

Ich rechne mit 4 DIMM-Slots, 6-8 SATA Ports und ansonsten auch eher der Ausstattung eines Mittelklasse 1155 Mainboards. Dafür wäre der Preis dann gar nicht mehr sooo super. 

Genaues wird man aber erst nach den ersten MB-Tests sagen können. 

Bzgl. Socke 2011:
Naja, IB-E wird wohl erst 2013 kommen. So lange hält der Sockel. Ich gehe auch mal davon aus, dass die IB-E auch noch auf die aktuellen MBs passen, genau wie es bei Sockel 1155 auch ist. 

Es wird aber wahrscheinlich binnen 6 Monaten einen Refresh geben für 2011. Ich denke mal dann wenn die Xeons kommen. Es scheint ja massive Probleme zu geben mit der Plattform, weshalb die Xeons ja auch später kommen. Ich denke mal es wird dann auch für den Desktop eben die dann funktionierenden Sachen geben. 

In meinen Augen ist es daher auch so ne Sache mit SB-E im Desktop. Soll ich jetzt kaufen, oder auf den sehr wahrscheinlichen Refresh mit den Xeons warten???


----------



## MG42 (22. Oktober 2011)

Das sind die "Beschden", listen zwar das Produkt, haben aber keine Pics, so ists meistens mit Scheinangeboten , der Schop hat halt schon mal "vorbestellt" und verkauft was er nicht hat .


----------



## zweilinkehaende (22. Oktober 2011)

Das die den 3930k für 500€ verkaufen, obwohl der nur 100Mhz mehr takt hat find ich interessant.
Mussten die für 3.30Ghz schon ne  Auslese machen?


----------



## Skysnake (22. Oktober 2011)

was?

Das ist der kleinste 6 Kerner. Drunter gibt es nur noch den Quad. Naja und drüber nur noch die EE, wie halt 1k kostet


----------



## turbosnake (22. Oktober 2011)

Verliert der i7 für 1555 nicht seinen Sinn wenn der Quad weniger als 300€ kostet?
2011 und Quand dürfte ja nicht viel mehr kosten?

Und was ist RS232?


----------



## Superwip (22. Oktober 2011)

> Die AsRock Boards muss man sich dann aber dennoch erst mal richtig anschauen. Der Preis ist in meinen Augen einfach zu niedrig. Da kann man nicht wirklich viel erwarten.


 
Preis _zu niedrig_? Nur weil erstmals eine deiner ewigen Sandy Bridge-E Schwarzmalerein widerlegt wurde?

Ich wüsste nicht, warum ein Sockel 2011 MB mehr als vielleicht 50€ teurer sein sollte als ein vergleichbares Sockel 1366er Board



> Ich rechne mit 4 DIMM-Slots, 6-8 SATA Ports und ansonsten auch eher der Ausstattung eines Mittelklasse 1155 Mainboards.


 
Mehr als 16GiB RAM brauch ich nicht unbedingt, auch wenn die Aufrüstoption natürlich nett wäre, 6 SATA Ports wären wenig aber zur Not akzeptabel



> Bzgl. Socke 2011:
> Naja, IB-E wird wohl erst 2013 kommen.


 
Es gibt bis Dato keine Infos zu Ivy Bridge-E... aber Haswell soll auch schon 2013 kommen...

Ich würde jedenfalls nicht fest mit Ivy Bridge-E rechnen



> In meinen Augen ist es daher auch so ne Sache mit SB-E im Desktop. Soll ich jetzt kaufen, oder auf den sehr wahrscheinlichen Refresh mit den Xeons warten???


 
Erstmal die Veröffentlichung abwarten- dann weiß man, was am Ende wirklich fehlt, kann besser abschätzen, was noch nachgeliefert wird und wann die Xeons wirklich kommen; vorher ist es sowieso nicht wirklich nötig sich darum Gedanken zu machen



> Und was ist RS232?


 
Vielleicht kennst du den Anschluss unter dem Namen COM-Port?

Wenn nicht: RS-232

Braucht man zum ansteuern diverser älterer und auch selbstgebauter Geräte (oft einfacher als USB) und auch zum Programmieren vieler Microcontroller

Diese Anschlüsse lassen sich auch nur schlecht nachrüsten, da die Nachrüstkarten meist nicht nativ vom Betriebssystem erkannt werden und auch nicht den vollen Funktionsumfang der Schnittstelle mitbringen sodass sie oft nur mit Standardgeräten wie Modems funktionieren (wobei sie heute für gerade diese Anwendung völlig uninterressant sind), die sie für viele Anwendungen unbrauchbar machen


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Oktober 2011)

hotfirefox schrieb:


> Also wenn man deine Beiträge so liest, muß man feststellen das du ganzschön sprunghaft bist.


 
Wieso bin ich sprunghaft?


----------



## turbosnake (22. Oktober 2011)

Danke für die Aufkärung über RS-232


----------



## Skysnake (22. Oktober 2011)

superlieb, IB-E war schon mal in der Sprache. Kommen wird er recht sicher. Was mit haswell kommt ist aber noch nicht klar.


----------



## Superwip (23. Oktober 2011)

> IB-E war schon mal in der Sprache.


 
Wo? Ich habe bisher nur von der Notebook Version, der 1155er Version und der EX Version gehört


----------



## Das Daub (23. Oktober 2011)

Ich verstehe nicht wieso viele etwas gegen Asrock haben 
Ich verbaue nur noch Asrock und hatte noch nie Probleme.
Mit Asus hatte ich zum Schluss nur noch Probleme


----------



## Rurdo (23. Oktober 2011)

ja versteh ich auch nicht -.-
Asrock baut sehr gute ware... wenn man(n) nicht unbedingt irgendein 40€ billig-board kauft, dann hat man qualität.
Gigabyte z.b. ist mir (meinem freund) völlig abgekackt, und nichtmal der Gigabyte Support wusste warum... (rotes BIOS)


----------



## hirschi-94 (23. Oktober 2011)

> Asrock baut sehr gute Ware... wenn man(n) nicht unbedingt irgendein 40€ billig-board kauft, dann hat man Qualität.



Ach selbst die 40€ Boards halten was sie versprechen. Seit zwei Jahren läuft eins bei einem bekannten mit einem E8400 und einer GTX 460.


----------



## Ceroc (30. Oktober 2011)

Die Preise der CPU´s und Boards sind doch nur Platzhalter. Wie teuer die wirklich werden sehen wir in ein paar Wochen.


----------



## Bulldogge (6. November 2011)

habe mit ASROCK immer gute Erfahrungen gemacht... vom 34€ Ramschboard bis zum 200€ Board.... alle liefen top.. und laufen immer noch!!!

Kann es kaum noch erwarten endlich den Start der 2011er zuerleben


----------



## $$Sushi$$ (6. November 2011)

Fast 1000€ für 6x3,3GHz?
Gehts noch?
Und das mit der 77Watt TDP war wohl auch nicht das wahre.

Naja, erstmal abwarten was in ein paar Wochen ist


----------



## devon (6. November 2011)

77W war doch erst IvyBridge


----------



## $$Sushi$$ (6. November 2011)

Haste Recht, stimmt.

Sorry


----------



## Skysnake (7. November 2011)

Und da auch nur für die Quads. Die Eventuellen Ivy-Bridge-E mit dann 6-8 Kernen werden auch mehr haben.


----------



## Cyris (14. November 2011)

Satte 12T finde ich schon heftig obwohl ich mir da schon einiges mehr an Abstand zum 2600k gewünscht hätte. Jedoch muss man sagen das man bei den Programmen, wo es drauf an kommt (Bild, Video), der neue LGA die Nase klar vorne hat. Sollte jemanden die Leistung auch nicht reichen, kann man sich immer noch den Core I7 E5 mit 8c/16t anschaffen .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe mir auch das ASrock X79 Extreme9 gekauft, da ich selbst von ASrock überzeugt bin, das sie keine billig Marke sind, sondern mit den großen Herstellern genauso mithalten können. In diesem sinne 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

